# Travelling with a full toilet flush reservoir



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Some time ago someone pointed out that the Thetford instructions manual advises emptying the flushing water reservoir in the toilet before travelling as it is not designed to withstand the forces produced by the water when full and might come off the wall.

Up to the time that this was pointed out we always travelled with it full but we are a bit concerned about doing so now we know we should not. It's another thing to remember to do as well as meaning we can't flush en route !

Does anyone actually empty it before moving ? Has anyone had problems with leaks or damage because they travelled with it full ?

G


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi g
In our 'old' 200 the flush tank was either full or about 1/3 full.... 

depending on whether I'd remembered or not, never had a problem.

Our latest van flushes from the main tank... the pink stuff is going to last a while as we now use it in a spray bottle...


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Some time ago someone pointed out that the Thetford instructions manual advises emptying the flushing water reservoir in the toilet before travelling as it is not designed to withstand the forces produced by the water when full and might come off the wall.
> 
> Up to the time that this was pointed out we always travelled with it full but we are a bit concerned about doing so now we know we should not. It's another thing to remember to do as well as meaning we can't flush en route !
> 
> ...


I am a little concerned that you may be atempting to flush the convenience whilst on route. Is it situated behind the steering wheel ?

I read another post some while ago regarding lack of power to the loo whilst underway causing a similar restriction. Not that I wish to pry or anything but I not sure its practical is it, or are there Motorhomes with speacialy sited driver friendly loo's or are there a new breed of well equiped male drivers in the community with extra reach ?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

The thread with a discussion about this is >> HERE <<.

It seems that it is only certain types of Thetfords that are affected (c-200CWE??)

Mike


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Can the C200We only be used for We or can you upgrade to WE-v2.0


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I wonder has anyone tried to use the loo while the vehicle is in motion.
if so do tell. 

Motorhomer


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

asgard said:


> Can the C200We only be used for We or can you upgrade to WE-v2.0


:lol: perhaps it means you can only flush it on a weekend

Mike


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> I wonder has anyone tried to use the loo while the vehicle is in motion.
> if so do tell.
> 
> Motorhomer


 Hi

Do you mean a motion in motion, seems like poetry in motion 

Wobby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

We always travelled with the header tank full or nearly full with our nuevo, no probs at all. Doesn't apply with this van though as the feed is from the main tank.

MOTOTHOMER said;



> I wonder has anyone tried to use the loo while the vehicle is in motion.
> if so do tell.


We use ours occasionally whilst on the move, don't see anything wrong with that. The only problem here with brit vans is the leccy is disabled when the engine is running so the flush doesn't work, on the hymer its fine.

pete


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We use ours occasionally whilst on the move, don't see anything wrong with that. The only problem here with brit vans is the leccy is disabled when the engine is running so the flush doesn't work, on the hymer its fine.

pete[/quote]

Hello Pete

I asked cause I was using the loo on one occassion. I was absolutely desperate & couldnt find anywhere to park. The services was packed out so we parked up a bit naughty where we shouldntave. Some ****** trucker decided he was gonna sound his horn till we moved out the way so otherhalf decided he had better move so started up and moved off. Mmm Not an experience I want to try again especiall if the vehicle is on an uneven incline.

motorhomer

Motorhomer


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I once had a w*e on the M6  though I should say I was in the normal horrendous jam coming up to the M5 junction at the time.

I did wonder at the time whether I could have made a bit of money by charging my fellow motorists 5p a pop as several of them were discharging over the side :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

We think our loo is the 200CW verson -not CWE. The instruction about not travelling with water in the flush seems, in the book, only to apply to the E version. Quite why I don't know as the same forces would apply to the reservoir in both. However, we shall now go back to travelling with water in it safe in the knowledge that Thetford have not forbidden it. I assume from this that if the nearside wall of the loo is ripped off and everything soaked in pink, scented water then we can go back and say " but you didn't warn CW owners about this....! "

No, I've never tried using the loo in motion for one function or another but it's been a damned close thing once or twice.  I have used it in a traffic jam on the autoroute outside Florence but there was no sign of the traffic moving for weeks.

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

In Two Loos our porta pottie took off when I braked a little too hard trying to turn left into a road that I was told to go down just as I got there by the missus. It came apart although even so, it didn't leak. My cassette in the Pussbus does not have a flushing tank as it gets water direct from the water tank.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> My cassette in the Pussbus does not have a flushing tank as it gets water direct from the water tank.


Going by your previous lavatorial form, I sincerly hope you don't get reverse feed problems from bog to fresh tank. 
Although it would make for another hilarious chapter of 'pussers travels' I suppose. :roll: :bootyshake:

pete


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> > My cassette in the Pussbus does not have a flushing tank as it gets water direct from the water tank.
> 
> 
> Going by your previous lavatorial form, I sincerly hope you don't get reverse feed problems from bog to fresh tank.
> ...


Now you've said that, God is already making plans.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flush*

Hi

I think the flush tank holds about two gallons - that is quite a weight. I would hazard a guess however that a small jug full f water in the tank would probably do no harm, for those en route emergencies.

Russell


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I have posted this before so if I am boring you ....tough :lol:

It is not my own idea and I know some will already know about it....but for those who don't:- 

Buy a good quality trigger spray bottle , the sort you can buy for about a couple of pounds at garden shops, fill it with water and a bit of rinse aid (pink) and set the nozzle to jet (like a water pistol). Use it instead of the normal electric flush... it will extend the time it takes to fill the cassette ( not so much water) and it does a real good job of cleaning the bowl :wink: 

It would be good for when travelling with no electricity on.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

spykal said:


> Use it instead of the normal electric flush...


Please forgive me but I always find mentions of electric flush weird. It's something we never even thought of when we were looking at vans.

Can anyone tell me what's so magic about an electric flush - and for those who wouldn't be without it do you have electric flush at home?

Graham


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

GJH said:


> Can anyone tell me what's so magic about an electric flush -


Hi

I think it is maybe more to do with the manufacturer, Thetford, than the consumer . An electric flush is maybe easier and cheaper to construct than a manual pump one. Anyway what have you got in your van ?? I do not believe it ( I am doing my Victor Meldrew ).........a two gallon flush box :lol:

Just another reason to try the trigger spray ..... it really works well

mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

spykal said:


> I think it is maybe more to do with the manufacturer, Thetford, than the consumer . An electric flush is maybe easier and cheaper to construct than a manual pump one.


Thanks for the explanation Mike.



spykal said:


> Anyway what have you got in your van ?? I do not believe it ( I am doing my Victor Meldrew ).........a two gallon flush box :lol:


Our van has a Thetford C4 with manual flush fitted - 15 litre flush tank which is over 3 gallons. Never really thought about it in terms of volume.



spykal said:


> Just another reason to try the trigger spray ..... it really works well


I might well give it a go. Thanks again.

Graham


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

One advantage of an electric flush is you do not have a rinse tank and therefore the dangers of the top flying off do not exist. The disadvantage, I think, is that there is no rinse aid as it is just water.

Therefore, Spykies idea is a good one and as soon as I get an empty squirter I shall do that. But I am very pleased with Fenwicks stuff from Halfords. At last I have got rid of the stink of the blue stuff which seemed to follow me around. I also pour a bit down the plug holes as sometimes they get whiffy particularly if we drive with windows open, it seems to drag the air out of the holding tank. U Bends do not seem to have reached the small motorhome.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*12v in running?*



MOTORHOMER said:


> The only problem here with brit vans is the leccy is disabled when the engine is running


Why exactly is that then? Often wondered why the 12v system in the back (Reading Light etc) doesn't work when travelling.

Is this a law or can it be changed in any way.

As usual the answer already exists in the forum and I found it here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-18890-12.html+volt+running


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have checked and double checked my Thetford Casette manual (C-200S/CS/CW/CWE) that came with a 2005 A-S Nuevo and I can't find any reference to emptying the flushing tank before moving off. The leaflet ref no is 23770/0204 (found on back cover top right). Maybe 0204 is Feb 2004. Maybe the instruction was given before or after leaflets of this date.

Any definitive answer yet from Thetford?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It is on page 4 of this manual:

Download Thetford manual for C200 <<<<

You will need Adobe reader to open it...

Mike


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Bogged Down*

Yip(pee) - I have been rabbiting about lavatory chat for a week or two, as my old C2 instruction book says I can put antifreeze into the flush tank.
I have had members advice, as I was not clear what type. Ok with that now. Also, although tank is not new type, I will reduce amount of water for short trips ( weight ) Van needs all help it can get for hills. 
Q. However, is note about antifreeze omitted in up to date type 'cos new van's tank won't freeze, or has it been found to be undesirable as advice? Also, my old book says I can use vaseline on seals, but new book says it makes them leak. :? H x


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> I wonder has anyone tried to use the loo while the vehicle is in motion.
> if so do tell.
> 
> Motorhomer


I've peed many a time at 70 miles an hour! Bit of an odd sensation and I'm not sure the SOG actually works that well at speed! 8O

Flushed ok though! Then again, its not a separate flush tank.

.... errr, just been reading about the 12 volt cut off .. perhaps its not supposed to flush in transit?!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wurz said:


> I've peed many a time at 70 miles an hour! Bit of an odd sensation and I'm not sure the SOG actually works that well at speed! 8O


Is this why you have an electric flush - so you don't have to take both hands off the steering wheel at once ?

G


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks for the link to Thetford. The online manual has an additional paragraph re not travelling with a full tank, not in my paper copy. On re-reading (more carefully) the Auto-Sleepers manual it does state "It is advisable to drain the freshwater tank prior to travelling". I guess the safest option is to reduce the tank contents to a minimum consistent with your expected travelling needs! A bit of a waste of pink fluid though.

David


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

For something so basic this subject is getting quite complicated.
I've got a Nuevo with a C-200- CW and I've just read the manual Ref.23770/0802 and there's no mention of having to drain the flush tank.
Thetford seem to change their mind with each new manual. (use antifreeze. Don't use antifreeze. Drain, Don't drain)

On the subject of partially draining, I've always believed it to be safer to travel with a full tank. Any air space allows the water to slosh around 'hammering' the sides of any container increasing any forces.
Might be wrong though!

David


----------

